# Sixties Covers



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

If anyone is interested in hearing some "old guys" do some sixties covers, have a listen at www.classof66.ca

Hope this is posted in the correct section.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm class of '69. Music change so radically during that decade. It went from Puff the Magic Dragon in 1963 to Hendrix and Machine Gun at the end of the 1969. There's a whole generation gap between the early 60s and the late 60s.


----------

